# Civil Breadth Content



## jdayrail (Dec 20, 2016)

Hi everyone:  I took the Civil PE several years ago.  At that time, the breadth section included questions regarding wastewater and water treatment and processes such as determining BOD and hardness.  However, in my current review course for civil - construction depth, and in the NCEES civil PE exam specs, it appears those topics are not part of the test and have been moved over to people taking the environmental PE or civil - water resources depth.  Of course, we are still tested on hydraulics and hydrology, but  I was wondering if you may know if water and wastewater treatment are still covered in the morning section of the civil PE?  Thank you, John


----------



## geomane (Dec 20, 2016)

There are no questions pertaining to wastewater or water treatment in the civil breadth portion of the test.


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 20, 2016)

I can second @Jmcc06. There are no wastewater or water treatment questions in the civil am breadth section.


----------



## ptatohed (Dec 21, 2016)

http://ncees.org/engineering/pe/

I. Project Planning  

A. Quantity take-off methods 

B. Cost estimating

C. Project schedules

D. Activity identification and sequencing

II. Means and Methods 

A. Construction loads   

B. Construction methods

C. Temporary structures and facilities

III. Soil Mechanics 

A. Lateral earth pressure

B. Soil consolidation

C. Effective and total stresses

D. Bearing capacity

E. Foundation settlement

F. Slope stability

IV. Structural Mechanics

A. Dead and live loads 

B. Trusses C. Bending (e.g., moments and stresses)

D. Shear (e.g., forces and stresses)

E. Axial (e.g., forces and stresses)

F. Combined stresses

G. Deflection

H. Beams

I. Columns

J. Slabs

K. Footings

L. Retaining walls

V. Hydraulics and Hydrology

A. Open-channel flow

B. Stormwater collection and drainage (e.g., culvert, stormwater inlets, gutter flow,  street flow, storm sewer pipes)

C. Storm characteristics (e.g., storm frequency, rainfall measurement and distribution)

D. Runoff analysis (e.g., Rational and SCS/NRCS methods, hydrographic application,  runoff time of concentration)

E. Detention/retention ponds

F. Pressure conduit (e.g., single pipe, force mains, Hazen-Williams, Darcy-Weisbach,  major and minor losses)

G. Energy and/or continuity equation (e.g., Bernoulli)

VI. Geometrics

A. Basic circular curve elements (e.g., middle ordinate, length, chord, radius)

B. Basic vertical curve elements

C. Traffic volume (e.g., vehicle mix, flow, and speed)

VII. Materials

A. Soil classification and boring log interpretation

B. Soil properties (e.g., strength, permeability, compressibility, phase relationships)

C. Concrete (e.g., nonreinforced, reinforced)

D. Structural steel

E. Material test methods and specification conformance

F. Compaction

VIII. Site Development

A. Excavation and embankment (e.g., cut and fill)

B. Construction site layout and control

C. Temporary and permanent soil erosion and sediment control (e.g., construction  erosion control and permits, sediment transport, channel/outlet protection)

D. Impact of construction on adjacent facilities

E. Safety (e.g., construction, roadside, work zone)


----------



## InternetUser (Dec 21, 2016)

Yep, it's gone now. I saw it in the prep material from people who took the test some years back.


----------



## jdayrail (Jun 14, 2017)

Thank you folks very much!


----------



## ptatohed (Jun 15, 2017)

jdayrail said:


> Thank you folks very much!


You're welcome..... 6 months later!


----------



## cbl14 (Feb 11, 2018)

I still have a lot of the review books I used for the FE a few years ago, such as the PPI Civil practice problems textbook. Would this book be a good review to practice for the PE breadth session?


----------



## ptatohed (Feb 20, 2018)

cbl14 said:


> I still have a lot of the review books I used for the FE a few years ago, such as the PPI Civil practice problems textbook. Would this book be a good review to practice for the PE breadth session?


There can be some overlap b/t the FE Civil and PE Civil.  Just look at the PE Exam test plan and review only those topics listed.


----------

